# Convert .40 to 9mm?



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Has anyone converted their .40 with a 9mm barrel? 
How'd that work 4 ya?
I have a second Gen G23 I'm think'n 'bout doing that to.


----------



## JOMJ87 (Jun 4, 2007)

I have not done it but i have done research and there might be an isuue on the extractor. I think there is a 5 degree diff in the 2 and you could have fail to eject issues. If you go to 357 sig its no problem. just swap barrels. I think if you search conversions on this forum you will find some stuff about it. I think i seen 2 threads about it. Oh i just realized you are talking 2nd gen and i think all the info above was from 3rd or whatever the newest is. You could go .22 caliber for real cheap fun. search google for the kit. Maybe someone can clarify and validate all i stated. Good luck

Cole


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*swap*

tnoisaw: Sir; Glockmiester has a number of swaps that work.
I do not know about .40 to 9mm
I've done some business with them: :smt023
Fellow who owns Glockmiester worked for Glock at the beginning. Started his business Awhile back; knows Glocks

Post what you find out.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------

